# Testosterone Therapy experience



## PAmale

I am a 40 year old male and have been in Testosterone replacement therapy for almost 1 year now and it has done wonders for my life. For those of you who know the numbers I went from about 250 to 800 with weekly injections of enanthate. In the first year I gained lean muscle, grew body hair like you wouldn't believe, my libido went though the roof, and my gonads shrunk. 

So, I know I am on T for the rest of my life now and would really like to hear from other men on what to expect from year 2 and after. Does the libido stay as high as it is- which would be incredible. How much more do your gonads shrink? And the hair thing, I really grew a lot of hair- on my chest ( I was hairless before), my armpit hair grew thicker, my pubic hair thickened, and my legs grew hair everywhere. I was not really expecting the hair grow thing but my wife thinks I look more manly so that is good enough for me. My lean muscle mass increased quite a bit- in fact my body has transformed in one year. I feel so good about myself now- I do go to the gym to take full advantage of the increase in hormones.

I also think my Penis has grown in length and girth. My wife feels a difference but I have no way of knowing this- would like to know what other men experience AND does it maintain.

Would like to hear from other 40 somethings on their experiences with HRT. And will be more than happy to answer other questions as best I can and as honest and direct as I can.


----------



## 67flh

52 years old here, loove my hrt to death..you can bring back your nads with clomid as your bodys shut down its natural production of testesterone so your nads shrunk,you want to have your dr keep track of your estrogen levels as when your on test replacement for awhile your levels will raise and conteract what the injections are doing.a VERY good sourse of info is over at tnation,check out the hrt section, and read everything by a poster named ksman,mans a genius.


----------



## Corum

I have been on HRT and other AAS for about 5 years now (it's legal where I live to self-medicate hormones). I used to compete in bodybuilding in the later 80s and early 90s and know my way around...

Libido boost may fade over time.
Get your E2 checked by your endo; it can creep up over time.
Gonad shrnkage - I actually never had any. It's an individual thing.
Penis size is already determined by puberty. Some things will not respond to testosterone increases after adulthood.

What's your T dosage BTW?


----------



## PAmale

My current dosage is 100 mg/week. My levels have been consistent at 700-800 so I am happy with that. I have a 1 year exam coming up in Nov and I assume another full body check over and a DRE which is the one done side. On HRT you get more if these than the average but I guess it is good for prevention.

I do feel like like my mood can swing a bit. I give myself weekly injections so I would think my body is staying at a good level. Nothing bad just a little off every one in a while. 

I do find I get morning wood really strong day 2-4 after the Injection and I also tend to get hard on for longer periods during the day - particularly when driving in a car for some of odd reason - may the vibration. 

Did you continue to have hair growth? This is one area that was a big impact. My doc actually documents all the areas of new hair growth - I guess this is important. Not the most comfortable when he needs to evaluate all parts of my parts during the full checkups.


----------



## Corum

700-800 is very good. Nice range to be in.
My mood does not swing, but I am very mellow. 
If it does swing though it might be a sign of estrogen aromatization. Does your doc check your E2? How about DHEA? When taking exogenous T your body loses the loop to create DHEA. 

Hair growth on my legs, stomach, and chest has increased, but that may be age (I am 42).
However I did not see significant hair growth until I went high dose for a while (1.5g or test).


----------



## PAmale

My doc does do a full check of all the levels so I will see where I am at the next time I have my Appt. I did go up to 1.5 for a when I as trying to level at high normal and this is when my hair grew. This is definitely T level increase. I have hair everywhere (except back thank god). My facial hair has even thickened.

Overall I tell my wife I feel more like a man than I ever felt before- I know she can't understand that but even my attraction for her increased. I have pure T attraction for different areas of her body- almost like a science experiment by increasing an animals primordial instincts. I also have a real desire to shoot my load deep inside of her and I have read this is instinct of survival. Very strange feeling but if we are having sex I focus very much on shooting as deep as possible which I never felt the need to do before T


----------



## Corum

PAmale said:


> My doc does do a full check of all the levels so I will see where I am at the next time I have my Appt. I did go up to 1.5 for a when I as trying to level at high normal and this is when my hair grew. This is definitely T level increase. I have hair everywhere (except back thank god). My facial hair has even thickened.


You went up to 1500mg?
That will put you many many many time over high normal.



> Overall I tell my wife I feel more like a man than I ever felt before- I know she can't understand that but even my attraction for her increased. I have pure T attraction for different areas of her body- almost like a science experiment by increasing an animals primordial instincts. I also have a real desire to shoot my load deep inside of her and I have read this is instinct of survival. Very strange feeling but if we are having sex I focus very much on shooting as deep as possible which I never felt the need to do before T


I get this when on trenbolone which is much stronger.


----------



## PAmale

Sorry meant to say 150 mg/ week


----------



## 40isthenew20

Test is the fountain of youth for men (and women when used in smaller dosages or in pill form). Why the mainstream media has chosen to demonize it is a joke, especially when it is a miracle drug for many. 

How can sick people (muscle wasting diseases, HIV patients, etc) benefit greatly from Test and HGH but healthy athletic types can supposedly 'die' from using them? And I am not talking about abusing them. That's different and is bad for any drug. 

I have been using them for years and never experienced or even heard about penis growth. It's probably just your imagination and you're feeling good about yourself all over. Maybe it's also a stronger erection. 

The ball shrink is temporary and will come back once you cycle off, but if you stay on, just deal with it. Not sure about you, but I'm done having children so ill happily trade off all shrink for what I'm getting out of my injections.


----------



## PAmale

I think what I probably am experiencing is very hard erections which makes my penis appear bigger. 

Testosterone has been the miracle drug for me and my life which is part of the reason I decided to post this topic for other guys contemplating T therapy. One shot a week is so easy to do and very cheap. I would stay away from patches and gels as they are expensive and effectiveness is questionable.

You do need be aware of constant wood when on the therapy but I don't know of any guy who would not see this as an advantage. I also tend to wake with incredibly hard wood which can take some time to go away unless I run one out which is typically my routine.

I cannot think of one negative - and my endo is adamant that T does not cause prostate cancer which is always a concern.


----------



## 40isthenew20

The patches and gels are so weak that their effectiveness is minimal at best. A little jab in the butt cheek is easy to do by yourself and even easier if you're squeamish and need someone else to do it for you.


----------



## PAmale

I actually do not get hung up over the size of my balls. They are smaller but I am the only one that notices. My wood is as hard as they get in the morning and when I rub one out I ejaculate so hard I shake. Sorry to be so graphic. The only other side effect I notice is my loads are not as big as they used to be. I used to shoot a pretty size able load before T and for whatever reason I am down to a small squirt. I also used to shoot all the way to my nipples and now I just can't get there. The only reason I bring this up is that I am concerned my smaller gonads have affected all of this. 

Any similar experiences with anyone on T?


----------



## Corum

Exogenous T will reduce load size somewhat. Some guys I know used to "shoot blanks", but not myself.


----------



## Caribbean Man

stritle said:


> HCG works well to bring the boys back to size if so desired.


Have you ever used HGH?


----------



## Caribbean Man

PAmale said:


> I think what I probably am experiencing is very hard erections which makes my penis appear bigger.
> 
> Testosterone has been the miracle drug for me and my life which is part of the reason I decided to post this topic for other guys contemplating T therapy. One shot a week is so easy to do and very cheap. I would stay away from patches and gels as they are expensive and effectiveness is questionable.
> 
> You do need be aware of constant wood when on the therapy but I don't know of any guy who would not see this as an advantage. I also tend to wake with incredibly hard wood which can take some time to go away unless I run one out which is typically my routine.
> 
> I cannot think of one negative - and my endo is adamant that T does not cause prostate cancer which is always a concern.


Does it contribute to male pattern baldness?


----------



## PAmale

Have not noticed anything. If anything my hair is thicker and my beard is definitely thicker and grows faster. Maybe for some it is an issue but the research I read points to very very high dosages of T causing this so do the average guy this is never an issue. My wife likes my hair- says I look more like a man.


----------



## Corum

As far as hair: if you are going to lose it anyway you MIGHT lose it faster. This is true only if your are MPB prone; it cannot change your genes.


----------



## PAmale

I am 40 now and have not lost any hair so my endo feels I am pretty safe from losing hair on my head. I am still amazed by all the follicle bumps I see on my legs and arms. Didn't know what it was at first but now I know. I've had to start shaving my balls because it was getting so dam thick. Endo said T effects all secondary male sex characteristics and public hair falls in that category. The whole T transformation just amazes me. 

ALL men should monitor their levels.


----------



## 40isthenew20

I had a receding hairline when i started and baldness runs in my family, but after years of using test I haven't noticed any huge difference. 

If you were prone to losing your hair naturally, test may hasten the process but it won't cause it. 

Even if it did, I'd deal with it for the positives.


----------



## Minncouple

Use 200 iu's of HCG between your shots. 

Old schoolers used to only use PCT therapy when coming off cycles to restart the natrual system. It has proved to be the tougher road to take.

Keeping your natural system up and going, helps more with the size of the boys and also levels off blood better.

The majority of bad side effects of test, wont appear till you levels are over say 1500, on a scale of 200-1000.

Patches and gels do work, but no where as good as bi weekly shots. Drug companies needed to re-brand a simple drug. This alows them to heavily profit from basically a very cheap drug to make.


----------



## I.T. Guy

So, discussed patches, gels and shots. Is the gel the same thing as a pill/capsule? If not, are the pills inherently weak or not worth the money?


----------



## Corum

I.T. Guy said:


> So, discussed patches, gels and shots. Is the gel the same thing as a pill/capsule? If not, are the pills inherently weak or not worth the money?


The only pill is Andriol or Testosterone Undeconate and it is 
worthless. Non-methylated hormones are destroyed by ingestion.
Gel is absobed trans-dermally and thus avoids first-pass through the liver so it is much much better than orals.

Injections are the best way to go.


----------



## I.T. Guy

Thank you.


----------



## Corum

Anytime. Unlike marriage, this is something I feel quite knowledgeable on


----------



## LuvIZkillinme

I just got put on the treatment and I am a 31 year old black male. For a few month I was depressed no motivated Nd couldn't get it up. My doc ran blood to see my T le el was 86 that's crazy. I am on my third shot and still don't notice to much of a diffene. Other than getting angree very easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20

LuvIZkillinme said:


> I just got put on the treatment and I am a 31 year old black male. For a few month I was depressed no motivated Nd couldn't get it up. My doc ran blood to see my T le el was 86 that's crazy. I am on my third shot and still don't notice to much of a diffene. Other than getting angree very easy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How often are yor injections? You're barely into it yet so give it time. And the aggression is only enhanced if you had a short temper to begin with. The meek nice guy doesn't become a madman with test. That's a misnomer perpepuated by the media. 

86 is very lw, especially at your age. This will get thins back on track for you. Good luck.


----------



## Thor

I've just started a gel. In a few more weeks I'll go for my first blood level test. Age 51 btw. So far I have noticed much more night time wood, and I think about sex a lot more during the day. Not as much as when I was 20 yrs old.

The cost of the gel is ridiculously high. It is not justifiable to me so far. We'll see in another month if it makes me feel like Superman maybe I'll be addicted to it. 

Prostate cancer runs in my family. Nasty aggressive cancer. My doc assures me that T does not cause prostate cancer. He describes T as being like gasoline. Gasoline doesn't cause a fire, but if you pour it on a fire it will cause the fire to erupt. So I will be getting even more frequent PSA testing if I stay on T.


----------



## 40isthenew20

Thor said:


> I've just started a gel. In a few more weeks I'll go for my first blood level test. Age 51 btw. So far I have noticed much more night time wood, and I think about sex a lot more during the day. Not as much as when I was 20 yrs old.
> 
> The cost of the gel is ridiculously high. It is not justifiable to me so far. We'll see in another month if it makes me feel like Superman maybe I'll be addicted to it.
> 
> Prostate cancer runs in my family. Nasty aggressive cancer. My doc assures me that T does not cause prostate cancer. He describes T as being like gasoline. Gasoline doesn't cause a fire, but if you pour it on a fire it will cause the fire to erupt. So I will be getting even more frequent PSA testing if I stay on T.


The gel did nothing for me. Ask your doctor to switch to injections. Much better and faster results all around. 

I have never heard of test therapy contributing to prostate cancer. HGH can cause the cancer to grow faster if its already there, but that will not case it, either.


----------



## Thor

40isthenew20 said:


> The gel did nothing for me. Ask your doctor to switch to injections. Much better and faster results all around.
> 
> I have never heard of test therapy contributing to prostate cancer. HGH can cause the cancer to grow faster if its already there, but that will not case it, either.


I think it is accepted as medical fact that testosterone will fuel an existing prostate cancer. Perhaps it is not based in good science, but it is the standard story. They will chemically or surgically castrate advanced prostate cancer patients to eliminate T. But T does not start or cause prostate cancer.

What is the cost of injections compared to gels? The gels run $350 to $700 per month for me based on dose, so I am on the lowest right now to start. I won't be able to keep paying that kind of money.


----------



## Minncouple

Cypionate injections would be about $140 US for a 10cc vial of 200mg test. Some 200mg's a week, it would last 10 weeks.

Anadriol isnt used anymore for HRT therapy. They are very toxic to the liver, also a 30 year old medication. They do work, massive water gains, and muscle, but not worth the risk/reward. They are almost outlawed except for wasting type illnesses (HIV/AIDS)


----------



## COGypsy

Thor said:


> I think it is accepted as medical fact that testosterone will fuel an existing prostate cancer. Perhaps it is not based in good science, but it is the standard story. They will chemically or surgically castrate advanced prostate cancer patients to eliminate T. But T does not start or cause prostate cancer.


The science behind the link between testosterone and prostate cancer is well-established. Basically T "feeds" the prostate cancer cells and allows them to spread faster and further through the body. Thus the frontline treatment for prostate cancer is to eliminate T production in the body to stop the growth of the cancer, with surgery, radiation and/or chemo to attempt to kill off the existing cancer cells.

Therefore the risk with T-therapy over age 40 or so is that undetected prostate cancer will advance more quickly than it otherwise might. Thus more frequent PSA testing is essential, particularly if there is a family history of agressive or hormone refractory prostate cancer. Kind of like Miracle-Gro on tumbleweeds....

Yep--the last year or so, I've had a super-duper crash course on dealing with prostate cancer unfortunately. It's become a bit of a soapbox for me.


----------



## Thor

COGypsy, thanks for the info. The strong family history has spurred me to have annual PSA tests since age 35. Other than the issue of HRT I have kept up on the topic of prostate cancer.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## southern wife

Be careful with those injections. A friend of mine was taking them, he may now have prostate cancer. He knew this could happen and still did it. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## COGypsy

southern wife said:


> Be careful with those injections. A friend of mine was taking them, he may now have prostate cancer. He knew this could happen and still did it. Not worth it IMO.


The reality is though is that most men are going to get prostate cancer at some point. Statistically, it's reported that something like 80% of men have had prostate cancer by age 85. The key is early detection, whether you're doing HRT or not. The unfortunate part is that HRT is pretty much out of the question once you're diagnosed with prostate cancer, so you're back where you started with whatever led you to pursue T therapy in the first place.


----------



## Machiavelli

COGypsy said:


> The reality is though is that most men are going to get prostate cancer at some point. Statistically, it's reported that something like 80% of men have had prostate cancer by age 85. The key is early detection, whether you're doing HRT or not. The unfortunate part is that HRT is pretty much out of the question once you're diagnosed with prostate cancer, so you're back where you started with whatever led you to pursue T therapy in the first place.


No, that's Old Think nowadays, although I'm not going to do anything about it until I make 10 yrs with no PSA recurrence. The New Think says it's low T that's associated with PCa, not hi T, and the PCa needs only a minimum amount of T to be fueled. Allegedly, amounts of T over that minimum have no effect in the sense of increasing tumor growth. Here's some reading if you're interested.


----------



## Machiavelli

southern wife said:


> Be careful with those injections. A friend of mine was taking them, he may now have prostate cancer. He knew this could happen and still did it. Not worth it IMO.


Wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Stonewall

For those who haven't tried it yet. I used to take the shots but changed over to testopel and am much happier with it. It keeps your levels steady for up to 6 months instead of the up and down of taking shots. Its more expensive but I like much better. 

Its at least worth researching it.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Stonewall said:


> For those who haven't tried it yet. I used to take the shots but changed over to testopel and am much happier with it. It keeps your levels steady for up to 6 months instead of the up and down of taking shots. Its more expensive but I like much better.
> 
> Its at least worth researching it.



Any side effect?
Hair loss etc?
Age 42.


----------



## Thor

I've been on the gel for a month now. One side effect is wanting to nail anything and everything in a skirt. Holy moley it is like being 16 again. Don't need Levitra now either. T would not be wise in a bad or sex sttarved marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

